# Botia striata or Botia kubotai



## mkirby258 (Sep 10, 2008)

My 20g Long planted tank just finished cycling. I am trying to decide if I should get Botia striata or Botia kubotai. I have been readin up on both, and they seem to have the same personality/needs. kubotai are a little bit bigger from my understanding. I will get 5 individuals. What do you think I should get?

Tank info:
20g Long Planted (Sand substrate)
temp: 78
PH: 7.2
Parameters: in check

Botia striata









Botia kubotai


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

I am not slandering the Botia Striata, but the Botia Kubotai looks amazing


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

Botia kubotai looks awesome. I would get that.


----------

